# BOSTON Anarchist Book Fair Nov 17&18



## salxtina (Oct 31, 2018)

*Location & Logistics*

The 2018 Boston Anarchist Bookfair will be held on November 17 & 18 at Boston University's George Sherman Union.
Admission is free to the public.
This venue is handicapped-accessible.
775 Commonwealth Ave Boston, MA
*The vendor tables will be open from 10:00am - 8:00pm Saturday and Sunday.
A childcare space will be available.*

http://bostonanarchistbookfair.org/location-logistics

If I'm still around the NE I might go to this, anyone else? Also HMU about any recommended squats or good spots I could stay overnight, I think Boston doesn't have subways you can ride all night the way NYC does, so any ideas are super helpful.


----------



## Deleted member 20683 (Nov 1, 2018)

yeah you can't ride it all night. if you're hangin out late i would try and call on that ol' anarcho solidarity to find a couch. on the other hand you could take the last T and camp somewhere like auburndale park.


----------

